# How's that "Jihad" Thing Working Out For You?



## Marauder06 (Jul 27, 2007)

_"There is no jihad. We are just instruments of death," he said. 

Today, he says, he has changed his mind about waging jihad, or holy war, and wants other young Muslims to know it. He wants them to see his disfigured face and fingerless hands, *to hear how he was tricked into driving the truck on a fatal mission*, to believe his contrition over having put his family through the agony of believing he was dead. 

_

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19990697/

_At the time he was first approached to join the insurgency, al-Shayea was already becoming a devout Muslim in his ultraconservative town of Buraida. He grew a beard, prayed five times a day and stopped listening to Arabic love songs he used to enjoy. He was 19 and jobless. 

"Then he asked us a question: 'Those who want to carry out martyrdom (suicide) attacks, raise your hands,"' said al-Shayea. "No one did." 

Two al-Qaida militants drove with al-Shayea, but then jumped out 1,000 yards (meters) from where he was supposed to park the truck and fled in a waiting car. 

"I felt something bad was about to happen," he said. 

The farther he drove, the more nervous he got until, 60 feet (20 meters) from the embassy, an explosion -- believed triggered from afar -- turned the back of the tanker into a fireball. _


I hear reports of this every once in a while, they can't get enough suicide bombers (thankfully) so they blow up some unwitting schmuck who thinks he's conducting some other type of operation.


----------

